# NSFW: Nudist colony hosts Photo Events in Florida



## RMThompson

Came across this today:

http://xzanthia.com/photoevents.htm

It's a nudist colony that has photo events twice a month. They charge 20 dollars to photographers and 5 dollars to models to join the events. The models bring their own costumes, and they get to have a copy of the pics that the main user takes, and the photogs pay 20 to hunch around and take pics of the models... mostly outlandish and different type of models!

Seems interesting.... but I don't know if I can do it alone. eek! Any photogs in Tampa Bay area wanna come with?!


----------



## montresor

If Diane Arbus could do it, you surely can do it too!


----------



## katanapilot

Im game!!! sight


----------



## droyz2000

$20 is cheap for models. I would do it because than you do not have to worry about anything besides taking pictures.


----------



## dewey

I'm sure the models will be the same quality you would find on a nude beach in Florida... lot's of fat retirees and fat Quebecers spending winter in Florida... makes me shiver.


----------



## katanapilot

dewey said:


> I'm sure the models will be the same quality you would find on a nude beach in Florida... lot's of fat retirees and fat Quebecers spending winter in Florida... makes me shiver.


GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## rmh159

dewey said:


> I'm sure the models will be the same quality you would find on a nude beach in Florida... lot's of fat retirees and fat Quebecers spending winter in Florida... makes me shiver.



Exactly... that's what is so sobering about nude beaches... the people that are naked the ones that you'd NEVER want to see naked. uke:


----------



## RMThompson

dewey said:


> I'm sure the models will be the same quality you would find on a nude beach in Florida... lot's of fat retirees and fat Quebecers spending winter in Florida... makes me shiver.


 
Check out teh website, then decide.


----------

